# Como iniciarse en El Foro (Foros de Electrónica)



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2008)

*Como iniciarse en El Foro (Foros de Electrónica)*

Por si alguien no lo sabe, soy un perezoso, así que escribiré esto con la firme idea de no escribirlo más.

Si estas leyendo esto es porque buscando algo en la red diste con esta página, si viste otros foros, notaras que este tiene un orden estricto, prolijo y el trato entre los foreros es de absoluto respeto (Todo esto no es gracias a mi, sino a los moderadores que se encargan de esto, y bastante trabajo les da)

Bueno, llegaste y quieres participar, lo primero es leer y entender las reglas, se supone que para inscribirte las leíste pero ahora léelas en serio, te pueden evitar problemas.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*00)* En este Foro "Indefectiblemente" los primeros aportes, ideas, conceptos, esquemas, investigaciones, Etc. deben ser tuyos, cuando los tengas, recién ahí consultas en el Foro para recibir "Colaboración".

*01)* No escribas todo en Mayúsculas: Las mayúsculas equivalen a  elevar la voz. 

*02)* Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola",  "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio", etc. 

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos!* 

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo, parecido o similar. *Utiliza el buscador. * y coloca tu comentario en el tema que mas se adecue a lo que estas consultando.

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*

*06)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo:  *"No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".*

*07)* En nuestra comunidad *NO* violamos las leyes, ni  siquiera las de la termodinámica: *"La máquina  de movimiento continuoNOexiste".*

*08)* No coloques tu pregunta en el primer lugar que te aparezca, *busca un tema similar* a lo que estas  consultando.

*09)* No revivas post sin actividad con información inútil, hemos firmado la  solicitud de *"No Resucitar Muertos"*.

*10)* No preguntes cosas como: ¿Qué pasaría si en lugar de xx Volt  lo alimento con XXXX Volt? Eso requiere trabajo, cálculo y estudio. NO es  algo que se pueda contestar en unos segundos.

*11)* Antes de hacer una consulta piensa *Bien* que cosa  quieres hacer: NO es correcto que enloquezcas al resto con cambios  de ideas sobre la marcha.

*12)* Cuando consultes sobre algún esquema en el que estás  trabajando, *publícalo*. No presupongas que somos adivinos y sabemos de qué cosa estás  hablando.

*13)* No escribas mensajes inútiles y/o sin sentido para llegar a  los 25 necesarios para enviar un MP, te puedes ganar una  suspensión.

*14)* Este es un foro de electrónica, no un sitio para que  te resuelvan la tarea de la escuela.

*15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponéle un poco de *"CONTENIDO"*, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, mediciones, fotos, ! ! Algo ¡ ¡ *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.

*16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *¡Lee todo el  contenido!.*

*17)* No pidas opiniones sobre "Como suena" tal o cual cosa. La  opinión está dada por el gusto personal, y "tu criterio" y "el mío"  no tienen por que ser iguales, ni siquiera parecidos. El único que  puede dar opinión eres "tu mismo".

*18)* Cuando publique algún esquema o simulación, trata de que  quede *"Prolijo"*. No es justo que alguien tenga que torturarse  los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.

*19)* Cuando abras un tema *NO* incluyas encuestas que *NO*  tengan nada que ver con él.

*20)* Este es un Foro técnico con especialidad en electrónica y dispositivos programables, NO publiques cosas que no tienen nada que ver con la especialidad del Foro, este NO es "Cara 'E' Libro" ni "Twister"

*21)* Este Foro se llama *"Foros de Electrónica"* NO es el departamento de asistencia técnica de "ConstruyaSuVideorockola" ni de "Pablin", "Ladelec", "Unicrom", Etc. *! Cada duda en su lugar y en su WEB ¡*

*22)* No solicites ayuda dentro de un tema para "Otro tema tuyo dentro del Foro"

*23)* Es de mala educación referir una consulta a un solo miembro de la Comunidad, además de que te estas perdiendo la posibilidad de que otros miembros del Foro te respondan.

*24)* No hagas publicidad de un tema tuyo dentro de otros post.

*25)* Este es un foro de electrónica y temas afines, *NO* es Wikipedia, no preguntes cosas que no tienen *"Nada"* que ver con la electrónica.
Los mensajes que incumplan estas reglas serán cerrados y enviados a moderación. 

Recuerda seguir al pie de la letra las políticas de la comunidad, es indispensable para poder participar.

Estas no están de *“Adorno”* en la página, se encuentran allí para ser cumplidas y si no las cumples, después no preguntes *¿Qué paso con tu post?*





*No son reglas oficiales perooooo:*
Seria bueno que también respetes al idioma (Faltas de ortografía graves), por ejemplo “vaca” se escribe sin “H”, tampoco lleva “K” 

Trata de recordar que esto no es un teléfono móvil y no estas mandando un mensaje, evita el uso del lenguaje SMS

Recuerda también que este es un foro internacional y algunas expresiones idiomáticas poseen un significado totalmente distinto de acuerdo al país.

También trata de evitar expresiones locales, te entenderán mejor

*Ahora veamos algunos ejemplos prácticos:*

*Quiero agregar un comentario a un post ya existente*
Aquí tienes 2 opciones, Agregar solamente un texto o Agregar un texto con posibilidad de texto enriquecido, “Emoticones”, dibujos, Etc.
Estas opciones las seleccionas mediante los carteles *“Publicar Respuesta” o “Respuesta rápida”
*
Si dentro de *“Publicar Respuesta”*  quieres cambiar el formato del texto, primero seleccionas con el Mouse el texto o parte del texto que quieres cambiar y aplicas el cambio mediante los “Combo Box” (Rectángulos con el triangulito a la derecha) que se encuentran en la parte superior del recuadro
Desde este modo, también puedes agregar link´s a dibujos publicados en otras páginas o dibujos propios mediante las herramientas que se encuentran en la parte inferior del recuadro *”Agregar una Imagen o Archivo al Mensaje”*, mediante esta herramienta podrás agregar archivos que tengan estas extensiones:

bmp, png, gif, jpe, jpg, jpeg, txt, doc, pdf, rar, y zip.

Siempre respetando como tamaño máximo de subida por archivo.


Terminado de armar el comentario, le das “Enviar” y listo, disfrutas de tu obra maestra.

*Quiero publicar un tema nuevo*
Para esto primero busca (Con el buscador del foro) si este tema ya existe o ya hay uno similar, recuerda que en castellano existen los sinónimos, o sentidos parecidos, por ejemplo “Alimentación” es electrónicamente hablando equivalente a “Fuente”, si buscas una alimentación para xxxx cosa, esta podrá ser también encontrada como fuente para la tal xxxx cosa.
Mas ejemplos Amplificador puede ser: Etapa de potencia o simplemente Potencia

*¿Donde lo publico?*
(Si haces bien esto te ganas el amor de los moderadores ya les que evitas el trabajo de estos de moverlo al lugar correcto)
A la derecha de la pantalla (Donde dice Columna de temas) esta *“La columna de secciónes” * dentro de esta encuentras una lista de temas, te garantizo que lo que quieres publicar esta contenido dentro de alguna de estas posibilidades, si das “Clic” sobre los cartelitos se te deriva directamente un listado de foros concernientes al tema seleccionado.

Cuando entras a la sección seleccionada, aparece un cartel que dice *Crear tema*, ahora le das “Clic” y se te abrirá una ventana con el formulario para crear un tema nuevo.

Recuerda que lo de “Las Mayúsculas” es tanto para el texto como par el titulo del mensaje.

*Quiero editar un mensaje*
En el ángulo superior derecho del recuadro del comentario aparecen 2 pequeños carteles, *“Citar” y “Editar”*. El primero crea una referencia al mensaje con la posibilidad de agregar comentarios y el segundo te permite corregir o agregar algo a tu comentario

Espero les sirva a los recién iniciados


----------

